# C&C appreciated. My girlfriend at a MX race.



## Compaq (Mar 11, 2013)

My girlfriend at a local MX race. There is one thing I wish were different with this shot. I'll write it in white text within the "()", just mark it to read it. Try not to do so until you've looked at it yourself, though.

(I wish she was actually aiming the camera at the rider in the background. It does not look that way on this image.)




Heidi på mx-stemne + kontrast by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

Thanks in advance 
Anders


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 11, 2013)

It's awfully dark regardless of where the camera is pointed.


----------



## .SimO. (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the motocross rider in the background going down the track.  I like how you chose this angle and approach.


----------



## timor (Mar 11, 2013)

I am lost. Flickr site says it was taken with a Canon MP560. Do they make now printers with built-in cameras ? Awesome.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 11, 2013)

Actually, I've gotten a scanner integrated in my 35-SP  Scans the latent image and stuff, cutting edge technology!

ceeboy: that's a keen observation. Do you find it problematic or beneficial? You didn't really specify on that..


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 11, 2013)

Highlights appear OK, the shadow area is blocked up ... contrast adjustment needed.


----------



## Mully (Mar 11, 2013)

I like it dark.... gives it mystery, don't always have to see everything.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 11, 2013)

Compaq said:


> (I wish she was actually aiming the camera at the rider in the background. It does not look that way on this image.)



Hmm, I think if she turned her head, we would not see that she is holding a camera ... I don't mind it.

What's the artifact behind her back ?


----------



## jenko (Mar 12, 2013)

Just a little too dark. I would bring it up until just a bit more of her hair shows.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 12, 2013)

Its at a motocross track. That makes it a perfect image and your girlfriend hot. lol  Nice one.


----------



## Compaq (Mar 12, 2013)

I think her hair is brighter on the print (this is scanned), but the other shadows are pretty much all-black. I have this framed by my bed, hoping that I'd be able to see if it needs anything when it's on the wall.

Thanks for the help, folks!


----------



## timor (Mar 12, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Actually, I've gotten a scanner integrated in my 35-SP  Scans the latent image and stuff, cutting edge technology!


What kind of beer are you drinking lately ? This stuff must have some bite...


----------



## Compaq (Mar 13, 2013)

Only drunk on great ideas!


----------



## mishele (Mar 13, 2013)

Mully said:


> I like it dark.... gives it mystery, don't always have to see everything.


That's what she said.
Sorry, I had to.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2013)

I love pretty girls with a Norwegian accent. 
Im jealous compaq, assuming she has a Norwegian accent, you got both!
despite my general distaste for B&W, i like this one. i wouldn't worry too much about her not facing the rider with the camera, it gives the impression of her panning.


----------



## timor (Mar 13, 2013)

Compaq said:


> Only drunk on great ideas!


:thumbup: That is really great idea to scan latent image. Maybe some patent would be in order ?


----------



## CallibCarver (Mar 18, 2013)

I had to agree with Ceeboy14 that the image is really dark, but I like it a lot. In my opinion and experience not a lot of images can get away with being this dark, but you pulled it off. Plus it helps the eye focus on one or two areas instead of everything in the environment. Congrats, awesome photo.


----------

